# Gorky (May 18, 2009 - November 12, 2010)



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky (May 18, 2009 - November 12, 2010)
In memory of Gorky. He was a wise, sweet beautiful soul who passed away today. He touched the hearts of many people in his short life. I will miss his soulful eyes. He was truly our heart dog. 

Gorky went in for x-rays because of fatique and a limp. He was sedated and then was given a reversal. He revived for 20 minutes then his body began to shut down. He almost died at that point, but after Cornell emergency , tests were done and ...we discovered he had Addison's disease. We took him back to our local vet who gave fluids and electrolytes to maintain his system, but then on discussion with our vet we learned that his kidneys and digestive system were damaged. He also had a new infection which was believed to be in the stomach and kidneys. At this point, we had to make a very difficult decision. This decision will effect the remainder of our lives to have him euthanized. We were given full information and did extra research before making this decision. We know he touched the hearts of us, other people and other dogs and this is truly a sad day.

It happened so fast. He became so sluggish and limping less then 10 days ago. Not only did we find out that he had addisons but he had hip dyphasia in his right hip. The sedation for the x-ray put him over the top for his stress levels since he was not producing hormones. Being naive, we went to a breeder who did not do health testing on the parents. It was so unfair for Gorky and us to go through this. But we cannot deny that we were very privileged to have Gorky in our lives, even if it was a short time. He was such a gentle big boy and was good every day of his life. We were such a loving threesome and we will miss this. For your information our breeder was Leatherstocking Kennel in upstate New York.

I always asked Gorky "where is the light" He would always look for it. Now I know that Gorky was the light and the light was in his eyes.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My heart breaks for you and your family. Gorky was a special soul. He looked wise beyond his years. I know how much you and your husband love him. 

May your hearts be filled with peace as you remember Gorky and what a wonderful boy he was. 

Rest in Peace big guy

Katina
.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Brings tears to my eyes. Gorky was one of those dogs that always stood out to me. I never met him but I always thought there was something special about him. 

Those who say dogs are not family members have not experienced the love that you and your family shared with Gorky. 

Once the tears subside, you will always remember Gorky and his wisdom. 

Your family is in my thoughts!


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so crushed to hear of your loss. I wish that I could reach out and carry just a fraction of your pain. 

We are all family here, bonded by the inexplicable love of these magnificent canine companions, and as such, we all mourn your loss. So, please know we cry with you.

Rest in peace, beautiful Gorky...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my, I will try to type through my tears - your tribute is more than beautiful and the "light " part just threw me in a sobbing state , gosh.... I wish I know what to say to take your pain away and I know there is nothing to say but to send you healing thoughts and for you to know that he couldn't have a better home than yours. He will always be with you in his spirit. :angel:

What a shame to loose him so fast and so early : ((((( Now he is free from suffering and you loved him enough to let him go. 

Hope you will find peace soon :rose:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_As you know, I am heartbroken for you and your husband. Gorky was much too young and his passing tragic. I, too, wish I could reach through my computer and give you comfort. 

You always asked Gorky where the light was. Gorky has found the light and will forever know peace. I pray that you will get past this difficult time and know that peace too. I am sure he has left you with many wonderful memories.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Gorky was a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry he is gone. Thank you for sharing him with us while he was with you. May his gentle sweet spirit reside always in your heart.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorky, RIP. 

I'm still shocked. I'm deeply saddened. I don't know what to say. I hope you and your family will find peace very very soon.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My deepest condolence to you and your family,Gorky was a very special dog I always looked for your story of him he had such soulful eyes that looked right through computer at you.
I could hardy believe what I was reading in your post as tear were streaming down my face. :rip: sweet Gorky.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot express enough how incredibly sorry I am for your pain and your loss. NOBODY should lose a dog this young, especially to something that can be researched and prevented to some degree. Then to discover HD is ridiculous at his age. I would like to thank you for publishing his breeder's kennel name. There have been many problems out of this kennel but it is swept under the rug because they allow people to buy a puppy but not necessarily add their kennel prefix to the registered name. So, besides the fact that nearly all of their dogs become pets and most pet buyers do not have a clue how to register issues such as this with PHR, and the fact that a lot of breeders who have bought their dogs to breed and have issues crop up do not report these things because they are afraid it will taint their reputation, and the fact that you do not HAVE to use their prefix on your dogs name-nobody has any idea the amount of things going on in their dogs. I was given a dog from them who turned out to be epileptic and would have 6 to ten mild seizures a day. A friend has a male from there who is fully dysplastic. None of this has been reported to PHR. I have received calls from people whose dogs have died at two of auto immune diseases and their dogs were offspring from this kennel bought from other breeders. Bless you for having the courage to put this out there. NOBODY should have to bear the pain of losing a beloved dog this young.

Please know my prayers are with you and Roger. May your hearts be filled with sweet memories of the time you had with your dear boy. And may your tears soon turn to smiles when you think of him. My hear felt sympathies.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am saddened, heartbroken, disgusted, and just shocked for you. Such a tragic loss of such a wonderful dog. My thoughts, prayers and tears are with you and your family. RIP Gorky.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so so sorry. I wish I knew the words to say that could help. Gorky was obviously well loved and had a wonderful life. My heart hurts for you.
Rest well Gorky.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Very Sad but also Mad*

I'm deeply sorry about losing Gorky. Wish you, your family, and Gorky peace. He didn't need to suffer at the hands of irresponsible breeding, but I'm sure you loved and took good care of him while he was here. Still, he was far too young for this to happen. Thank you for sharing with us. 

Your post was not only a touching memorial, but also served to educate people like myself. I had no idea.
I'm becoming aware of BYB and PM on the PF, but Gorky's story really touch me. It's hard to believe that someone dedicating their life to dogs could be so uncaring. After reading the connection to ASP's post, I'm shocked. Please, do anything you can to expose this kennel. Send your post to the news, newspapers, etc. They are not only hurting the dogs, but also their human companions. 
Vets should have a system in place where if a dog has preventable genetic disorders, they can document them along with the kennel, and eventually prosecute the irresponsible breeders.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am shocked and just devestated for you. I am so so sorry for you loss.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Please accept our condolences at your loss. It is horrible to lose such a young dog. Please know this. That once a genetic test becomes availabe for this terrible disease it will be eradicated from the breed much as vW Ne and others that can be tested for I ma sure that the Leatherstockings kennel would not knowingly do such a horrible thing and they would be saddened to know I hope that you will contact them and let them know that they should never breed these two again. I agree with spoospirit and he has found his light May his cookie jar always be full sleep softly dear friend


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry to hear of your loss. Gorky was such a beautiful boy and I'm sure you have many memories of fun and happy times to carry with you. Once again, my sincerest condolences.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so sorry or your loss..thinking of you and your family.

Rest well Gorky


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorky was one of those dogs who was larger than life - his personality shone in his eyes. It's hard to imagine this planet without him - I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. :sad:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Please accept our condolences at your loss. It is horrible to lose such a young dog. Please know this. That once a genetic test becomes availabe for this terrible disease it will be eradicated from the breed much as vW Ne and others that can be tested for I ma sure that the Leatherstockings kennel would not knowingly do such a horrible thing and they would be saddened to know I hope that you will contact them and let them know that they should never breed these two again. I agree with spoospirit and he has found his light May his cookie jar always be full sleep softly dear friend


_The man who bred that litter has passed away from chronic health issues. He had his own dogs separate from his parent's. I don't know where those dogs are today, and I don't know if his mother is still breeding as she and her husband were quite elderly. I am not even sure that the husband is still with us as he was quite ill a year and a half ago when we last saw him. 

It would certainly be worth a call to Barbara to inform her of these issues and hear what her reaction is to hearing about it. I know that they do not health test as she told us that when we bought Taffy. We had no idea at that time how important health testing is. We have learned otherwise since joining this forum. Health testing has begun on our poodles.

Since Gorky had severe hip dysplasia in his right hip as well as addison's, Taffy has been scheduled for a hip pre-lim for next Thursday. Yes, Taffy is a Leatherstocking poodle and is out of Kismet. I am sure the question is in some member's minds, and we don't believe in hiding anything. Taffy's registered name is and will remain Wispynook's Dancing With Magic Of Leatherstocking because that is where she came from.
_


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

I am truly truly shocked and saddened to hear about Gorky! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It is so hard to lose and furry family member and not right to lose one so young. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was so beautiful boy.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so shocked and saddened to see this. I had to reread the subject line a few times to really take it in. Gorky was a gorgeous boy who obviously brought much joy into your lives. I know he will be missed. And I personally will miss the videos you shared on the forum that showed this boy with a great zest for life.

RIP Gorky.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how special this dog was to you.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Gorky.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. There are no words. RIP Gorky.


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so sorry..I now it feels awful, I recently lost my little girl Dee-Dee and I feel sad because she´s not with me!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh no! 

Sweet Gorky was a beautiful and was always a highlight of my day when you would share his pictures. I am so sorry for your loss, and know that it was an incredibly hard decision to make for your great boy. Mine and A's thoughts are with you in this hard time.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Gorky! He was truly a special boy! I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Adrienne,

I am so upset to read this news of your beloved Gorky. I was away today and am reading this for the first time in the wee hours of the morning. I truly am
weeping for you. Gorky always reminded me so much of our BIG brown boy, Lautrec and I always felt a kinship with you and Gorky. I was hoping to let our boys meet some day. Perhaps they will... on another plane of this crazy life.
Sending much love and sweet memories your way.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, my heart is just aching for you. I'm so sorry to hear about Gorky, especially at such a young age. I commend you though, for giving him the gift of letting him go. What an incredibly difficult decision to have to make, to put his comfort first. I'm sending big cyber hugs your way.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, Adrienne, I am so sorry to hear this new 
Addison's is such a horrible disease, my friends spoo passed last August because of this problem, and I know how horrible it must feel.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry - such a lovely, loving boy, and so very young.

You gave him the last, most loving gift though - a peaceful, painless end, knowing he was loved. It is a hard. painful thing for us to do, but so much the kindest thing for our animals.

Sleep well, dear Gorky, till it's time to play together again.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Your adoration for Gorky shone through in every post of him. I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your boy. While his life was short, he was loved every second. 

Sending warming thoughts to you and your husband.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

((((hugs)))


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. Your love for Gorky shone through in every post and photo. Rest well, dear boy.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I was so very sorry to hear about your Gorky. He was truly a special dog, and was obviously loved. I commend you on making what must have been an extremely tough, but compassionate, decision. I also want to thank you for letting us know his breeder - it may help another owner avoid a similar tragedy in the future.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at everyone pulling in here, despite the bickering sometimes, we are all here for the love of poodles, and nothing brings out the love more than such a big loss.... Our hearts all ache for you, and I think poodles across the world are getting extra cuddles tonight..


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I was so upset to read this... I am SO sorry you guys all had to go through that. I know how much Gorky was loved in your family. He was a wonderful boy, it's so unfortunate these issues appeared so suddenly and drastically. You did the right thing though, as hard as I know it must have been. 
Sending hugs your way! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel terrible for you and your family =\ 
I can't even begin to imagine the pain you're feeling right now, but just take solace in the fact that Gorky couldn't have been happier with anyone except for you and your family

Gorky and you are in my thoughts <33


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Adrienne, I know I already sent you my love and sorrow for your loss, but I want to say it again. I have been thinking about you and Gorky every day since I heard about it. I cannot express how saddened I am and how sorry. Your love for Gorky was so evident, and so was his love for his family! I know the pain you are going through and my heart goes out to you and your family. I know Gorky had the best of lives even if for so short a time and will be there to greet you some day. 

Rest in Peace, Sweet Gorky!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to read this. Dear Gorky was so loved by you and your husband. It indeed is not fair to him or to you, his owners, that you had to go through this with such a young dog. Bless your hearts for taking such good care of him while you had him, and bless you also for listing the kennel that bred him. Hopefully others can stay away from that kennel and be very alert to seeing that name in a dog's pedigree.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I just watch your videos and looked through posts with pictures. He was a handsome boy. I am so sorry and sad for your loss.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I just noticed your thread and am stunned with the news. He was such a gorgeous handsome young man and was so loved by all that knew him, in person and through your photos and videos here. I am really going to miss him terribly. I've lost a friend.

It's so tragic for you both to have lost him this way. Your love for him was never ending as shown in your self sacrifice to let him go. We never really know how much time we have. You could see the bond you had and how much he loved you. 

I hope you stay with us here on PoodleForum as you learn to live life without him (until you meet again anyway). We understand the depth of your loss. I know it was very healing for me when my little girl passed away. 

Zulee will be 1 1/2 years old December 30th, so it was like we were sharing our "firsts" together here on the forum. We miss you sweet Gorky.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

So sorry to read about the loss of your beloved Gorky. You'll always have his sweet memories within your hearts. R.I.P. sweet Gorky.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hugs*

As a poodle owner, I have to say how sorry I am to hear about Gorky. Sometimes the best way of honoring the trust our poodles have in us is to let them go kindly, with compassion and knowing that how much they are loved. 

As a poodle breeder, I sincerely hope that you, and every single person out there with a poodle having a health issue will inform the breeder of your dog as well as the owner of the stud of the health issue as well as taking the time to submit those health issues to the Poodle Health Registry. I know that I keep repeating this over and over again, but I keep seeing over and over again where "breeder's" aren't reporting the health issues which occur in their lines. The ONLY person who can submit a health issue to PHR is the OWNER of the dog. Submissions are not accepted from the breeder unless the breeder is also the owner. PHR registrations are a "gift" responsible owners give back to the breed. Sometimes it is the only thing "good" that can come

Any breeder can potentially produce a health issue. No breeder wants to. There is no genetic testing available for Addison's. Regardless of whether or not Leatherstocking kennels does any health testing, there simply isn't a way to test for Addison's until the dog is not only affected, but the adrenal glands are nearly 70% destroyed. Unfortunately, the situation with hip dysplasia is nearly as bad. There is no genetic testing for hip dysplasia. Parents are rated OFA excellent quite capable of producing dysplastic offspring (although the odds are stacked against it). 

I know that you are hurting, and having big regrets, but when I read through your postings about Gorky, the caring shines through. I don't think you did a bad thing by getting Gorky, it sounds as if you had a wonderful boy and bad stuff happened. If you would have gone to a different breeder and gotten a different dog, you wouldn't have had Gorky.... and bad stuff may have still happened.

I have Dot, who was sired by a Leatherstocking dog. She is adorable, sweet, gentle and kind. She is inquisitive and a problem solver. She loves to do the poodle zoomies, always swinging past me in the middle of each zoom to check on me. Her personality is a bit different from any other poodle I have ever met. I suspect it's because the Leatherstocking poodles are a bit off the beaten track genetically. Dot could get Addison's. Not because she's from Leatherstocking, but because she's a poodle. I'm on the west coast so only personally know a handful of people who own Leatherstocking poodles. Each of them has been totally delighted with the unique personalities of their poodles. 

Hugs to you, and may you have peace of spirit when you look back on the time you spent with Gorky. Know that you loved him fully as he loved you.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i am so so sorry. i'm @ work reading this and can't stop my tears. like you and your husband, my jessie is mine & my husband's world. i know so well the joy he added to your lives, making it a threesome. i wish i could reach out and help heal your hearts.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No words can ease the pain of losing a cherished pet, especially one so young, but know that the thoughts and prayers of all of the other poodle owners are with you and that one day you will be reunite with your beloved Gorky.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I just found this, I am in shock  I am so sorry for the loss of Gorky, he was such a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept my and Fozzie's deepest condolences. 

FM


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have just come upon your unbearably sad news._ I am so terribly sorry _for you and your husband! It's unimaginable to me what you've lost, been robbed of really. During his all too brief life Gorky was adored and loved and cherished, and he reciprocated all the love and devotion you showed him. I realize there's nothing much words can do, and little the caring thoughts of others can do, to ease the magnitude of your sorrow. I'm enraged on behalf of innocent Gorky and heartbroken you that this happened. The only light in this time of darkness is that beautiful poodle was able to shine 10 lifetimes full in his very short one. The light of love never goes out. My deepest sympathy to you and your husband. If your sorrow can in anyway be better borne by sharing it with others, please count me among those mourning Gorky's untimely passing along with you.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Gorky (May 18, 2009 - November 12, 2010)
> Being naive, we went to a breeder who did not do health testing on the parents. It was so unfair for Gorky and us to go through this. But we cannot deny that we were very privileged to have Gorky in our lives, even if it was a short time. He was such a gentle big boy and was good every day of his life. We were such a loving threesome and we will miss this. For your information our breeder was Leatherstocking Kennel in upstate New York.
> 
> I always asked Gorky "where is the light" He would always look for it. Now I know that Gorky was the light and the light was in his eyes.


i don't know why i do this to myself. i already responded to this, but something made me go back today and read it again. maybe it is because i relate to you so well on two important levels: first, for you and your husband, gorky made your family whole - as jessie does for me & my husband; second - i too did not know enough to go to a breeder that does health testing - so far jessie is fine but i am suffering for it all the time because i just don't know much about her background.
my heart is with you today.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Jesus Christ--I don't know how I missed this thread. that is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. I don't post a lot on this forum but i do read and keep up with people. Gorky was one of the dogs whos photos I remembered, because he was so beautiful.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

*Gorky/Lessons?*

I have done several response to this thread... and they seem to disappear into space. Going to try again.

I am deeply sorry for the loss of Gorky. There is just something so special about these poodles that they capture our hearts and make our lives so fulfilling.

I keep reading over and over about the lack of health testing. It's been mentioned a couple of times that any breeder can have a poodle with Addison's as well as hip dysplasia. No matter who the breeder, how responsible they are, sometimes sh** happens. It happens to the best breeders out there and to the "best" bloodlines. It happens EVERYWHERE throughout our breed. There is no test to detect Addison's before it happens. There is no genetic test to predict which poodles may produce it (is it possible that every poodle can under the right circumstances?). Hip xrays are not genetic tests. Even two OFA excellent parents can produce a dysplastic offspring (will admit it doesn't happen often, but it can happen!)

Simply because he was a poodle, Gorky was at risk for these things. His owners could have obtained a poodle from a different breeder, one who did all of their health testing. They wouldn't have had Gorky. They probably would have paid a lot more money, they may or may not have had any sort of health warranty (except for those conditions for which there is a genetic test available, it is deceptive of breeders to guarantee health. Only if the breeder was omnipotent would that be possible).... AND they still may have ended up with a poodle who had Addison's as well as hip dysplasia!

Being an informed pet owner means recognizing the limits of what breeder's can and can't do. It also means recognizing what is propaganda and what is fact. I think that everyone on PF is in agreement that testing is a good thing (including me!), BUT... there are breeder's who utilize testing as a marketing tool and sales ploy. Those self righteous breeder's are really quick to point fingers at anyone who's not testing as it helps to eliminate their competition. They can charge higher prices because their testing is done and they have "healthy" dogs (red flag here.... testing does not come even close to ensuring health).

I'm sure that this post is upsetting to people... it goes against what we have been taught (testing = health). While I feel that testing gives us tools to work with, a bit of insight into what we have genetically, test results are only one piece of the puzzle when it comes to breeding decisions and they leave us clueless on so many health issues.

I'm going to bring up that awful word--Doodles. You know who tests? Doodle breeders do! Not all of them, but I suspect way more doodle breeders test than poodle breeders. Why? Marketing and Money (and... in a handful of cases, there really are people who are concerned with the health issues of what they are breeding). If there wasn't money in testing... does anyone think that doodle breeders would do it?

I would encourage everyone to be aware of poodle health issues, the limitations that breeders have in dealing with them. I would encourage everyone to register their poodle health issues on the Poodle Health Registry. I would also encourage everyone to take a look at the parent dogs on Poodle Health Registry when they are considering purchasing a puppy. I would encourage everyone to take a moment to be grateful for their poodles, and the health of their poodles. Every poodle is at risk for health issues... regardless of what breeder's and propaganda about testing say. That $5000 poodle is at just as much risk as that $250 poodle. So regardless of where you got your poodle, health tested lines or not, give your poodle a big hug and enjoy the time spent together. I don't know how a monetary value can be placed on a poodle... aren't they all priceless?

The health of poodles is in the hands, not only of the breeders, but also the owners. Gorky's owner deserves an ovation for informing Leatherstocking of Gorky's issues. That is exactly what responsible owners do. I am sorry about the response she received. It is critical when there is a health issue that breeder's always be informed. If someone doesn't want to call, send a letter or an email. But breeder's NEED to know. Some breeders really will do the "right" thing with that information. But without it... they may unknowingly repeat a breeding that has produced a health issue. 

The tragedy of Gorky's health and death leaves many lessons for us, when we seriously consider the issues involved.

Hugs from me to Gorky's parents


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, there are lessons for responsible ownership which we have gleemed through the tragedy of Gorky's death. We did what our vet recommended throughout his short lifetime. Unfortunately this wasn't enough. Here are some of our after thoughts. Firstly, have vaccinations one at a time when visiting a vet and allow time between each vaccination. Try and become knowledgeable about titres in your state. 

When having an x-ray or surgery have blood work done before sedation and anesthesia. Try to not use sedation for an x-ray. Talk to your vet about alternatives.

Once you become knowledgeable about your breed and dogs in general don't underestimate your knowledge, because some vets overlook or misunderstand a diagnosis especially with addison's or autoimmune diseases in general. 

When talking about addison's, a particular color and sex of poodle is equally suspectible to the disease. All breeds including mixed breeds can be predisposed to this disease.

As other breeders have suggested your vet and you can do everything possible and a tragedy can still happen, but we believe that you can limit the variables by becoming more knowledgeable, apart from the health testing from your breeder which should be mandatory. This is what we have to offer at this time and we will update when more information is available.

We are not trained as vets. We are not breeders and never wished for anything but a pet. Since the tragedy of Gorky we consider the industry as whole, needs much investigation and clean-up that goes to the breeders, the food, toys, vets, hospitals, medical treatment and drug companies The animal laws as a whole need to catch up with the needs of their pets and their owners. At this moment it is inadequate.

This is a large enough subject to debate for animal lovers to study and discuss for years. Give your poodles a hug and love, like time itself there is never enough. 

Gorky


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorky's mom - thank you so much for sharing what you experienced with Gorky with us of us. I know it is painful to re-live it but you our doing so out of love so we and others wont have to experience the painful loss too early of our beloved pets. Your experience has really helped me in my search for a healthy puppy and your posting a review of Gorky's breeder will make others aware that there are problems with that bloodline. I am going to follow each one of your recommendations. I admire the way you have handled this tragedy more than I can say.


----------

